# Sure Fire Methods for Getting Pax to Cancel



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It seems that pax are becoming more reluctant to cancel their rides. The old trick of quoting a ridiculous pickup time is not as effective as it used to be. Nor is warning of the risk of explosions - this guy refused to cancel and his trip is still active. Anyone got any sure fire cancel prompts?


----------



## INTJ8w9 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just tell them that they need to cancel and that I will not cancel. I tell them that if they don't cancel, then I leave the app running and they get charged more.

Ive done this like 10 times over 6 months and no problems.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

"Not good..."

Now that's funny!

I'm surprised he'd be willing to wait 30 min for an Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What I see is you wasting at least 15 minutes on a ride you have no intention of taking. Am I missing something?


----------



## JD352 (Apr 17, 2017)

I just tell them that an emergency came up and to cancel and request a new Uber. I think the last person I said that too didn't cancel for a good 20min, but that was on them. They probably scheduled the Uber for someone else and didn't bother to go back and look at their phone. 

Sometimes I get close to home and accept another ride, then decide I want to call it a day/night because things are dying down and I lose the momentum.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It seems that pax are becoming more reluctant to cancel their rides. The old trick of quoting a ridiculous pickup time is not as effective as it used to be. Nor is warning of the risk of explosions - this guy refused to cancel and his trip is still active. Anyone got any sure fire cancel prompts?
> 
> View attachment 115277


The road is blocked with ambulances and police. I am stuck and can't back up. It's going to be at least 30 minutes before I can get going!


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


DITTO! I encourage all passengers I get, who this happened to, to make sure to request their $5 back and to send a complaint to UBER noting the the fare in question. Hopefully repeat offenders will get deactivated.


AuxCordBoston said:


> The road is blocked with ambulances and police. I am stuck and can't back up. It's going to be at least 30 minutes before I can get going!


So why does the pax have to cancel? Just cancel the ride.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Human v2.0 said:


> DITTO! I encourage all passengers I get, who this happened to, to make sure to request their $5 back and to send a complaint to UBER noting the the fare in question. Hopefully repeat offenders will get deactivated.
> 
> So why does the pax have to cancel? Just cancel the ride.


If you cancel on your own it increases your cancellation rate.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I tell them it charges them extra if the driver has to cancel it.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Human v2.0 said:


> DITTO! I encourage all passengers I get, who this happened to, to make sure to request their $5 back and to send a complaint to UBER noting the the fare in question. Hopefully repeat offenders will get deactivated.
> 
> So why does the pax have to cancel? Just cancel the ride.


Snitches get stitches..... don't be a tattle. I love messing with pax. Longest I had one wait was 1hr 15 mins


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If you cancel on your own it increases your cancellation rate.


I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to cancel or even wanted the pax to cancel. So in my mind this doesn't happen often enough to worry about forcing the pax to cancel. If I had a situation where I really wanted to cancel I would just do it myself.



Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


Exactly. If Uber is seen as unreliable it hurts the brand image which hurts all of us. For the same reason I don't understand lazy people who refuse to open the door for pax, refuse to go above and beyond, etc. Little courtesies cost you nothing. What else are you going to do with your time?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Coachman said:


> What I see is you wasting at least 15 minutes on a ride you have no intention of taking. Am I missing something?


Got to keep that acceptance rate up in order to get the Quest bonus.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Got to keep that acceptance rate up in order to get the Quest bonus.


And to that note if you need the guarantees to make it work you are already screwed!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Shoot at them.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Uber brought this unreliability upon themselves.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If I got a message from my Uber driver that he was suffering the consequences of eating lunch at Taco Bell, I would cancel immediately.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The road is blocked with ambulances and police. I am stuck and can't back up. It's going to be at least 30 minutes before I can get going!


Variation of "I've fallen and I can't get up". Not bad.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A few days ago I got stopped by a train for a few minutes. I texted the rider to let her know she could cancel if she wanted to. But because of you clowns she probably thought I was bluffing lol.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


Do agree that it's a poor practice but I too have indulged because of a mistake on my part. Whenever i get a ride request, switch over and turn off the app of the competitor, Uber or Lyft. Sometimes I get a ping on the other app before I can turn it off. A few times I have forgotten to turn it off altogether and thus end up with two simultaneous rides. So I'll text the passenger on the other app and say "Hello, this is Rick from Lyft/Uber. You may want to cancel and re-request. My previous trip which should be ending now is going longer as the pax has requested an additional stop." One guy was so nice, he waited 30 minutes and didn't cancel and I was afraid he was going to kill me on the rating but he gave me 5 stars after the trip. Obviously he didn't have to be somewhere at a particular time and was extraordinarily accommodating.

This excuse has so far worked as all pax have canceled. This is easier when the 2nd ping comes in before i have a chance to cut off the other app and therefore have no pax in car. It's more difficult if I have forgotten to turn the other app off and get the 1st pax in car and then the ping comes in. Have the text saved and can copy and paste at a stoplight quickly and usually the current pax is oblivious to what I am doing.

But gosh, the explosive diarrhea excuse is hiliarous though.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Snitches get stitches..... don't be a tattle. I love messing with pax. Longest I had one wait was 1hr 15 mins


I'm not, the passenger is. I'd love to see all the drivers who cancel on passengers with short rides get deactivated.



MadTownUberD said:


> A few days ago I got stopped by a train for a few minutes. I texted the rider to let her know she could cancel if she wanted to. But because of you clowns she probably thought I was bluffing lol.


Funny, this happened to me on my very first night driving, but the train guard was down for a long time. Pax was just two blocks over. Just as I was trying to figure out how to contact the pax, she called me up cursing up a storm. I told her to wait for me to cancel it so she didn't get charged. Guess what? She didn't wait.


----------



## Stupid Loser (Feb 7, 2017)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Snitches get stitches..... don't be a tattle. I love messing with pax. Longest I had one wait was 1hr 15 mins


Lame.

The phrase should be changed to "b!tches get stitches", as in, anyone who acts like a little b!tch.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I just tell them that they need to cancel and that I will not cancel. I tell them that if they don't cancel, then I leave the app running and they get charged more.
> 
> Ive done this like 10 times over 6 months and no problems.


The risk of this is what happens when a pax complains to Uber and sends them a screenshot of your text? I'm a pax myself usually 2-3 times a month. If someone did that to me, I'd be a snitch


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> For the same reason I don't understand lazy people who refuse to open the door for pax, refuse to go above and beyond, etc. Little courtesies cost you nothing. What else are you going to do with your time?


I would open the door the first night I was Ubering but realized there's two options:
A) Leave car running and open the door for them, risking a carjacking
B) Turn car off and on all the time.

Sometimes I'll step out to look around for them, but it's more unique for everyone in a crowd if I park and then stick my head out of the sunroof and yell for them and shine a flashlight to make myself more noticeable. (True story... and they dug it.)



Stupid Loser said:


> The phrase should be changed to "b!tches get stitches", as in, anyone who acts like a little b!tch.


Nah, nah, nah - it originates from beating up rats and tattletales. Snitches is the right word. The alternative begs the question if you beat your wife.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


Strictly speaking on this, why would you care CJ? If people start using a different service, you can be there too.

It is isn't like the passengers are the personal customers of the partner. They are Uber's customers, so its really in Uber's best interests to satisfy them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I would open the door the first night I was Ubering but realized there's two options:
> A) Leave car running and open the door for them, risking a carjacking
> B) Turn car off and on all the time


I can't leave my car running because my parking brake doesn't work and is too expensive to fix. So I have to turn it off and park it in 1st gear. Yes this is hard on the car, but the rear sliding doors are often problematic for pax, especially small females, so it's better for everyone if I hop out and open/close the door for them. I am pretty sure I have been down rated due to pax trying to operate the doors a couple of times. Even after they say "I got it" they don't slide easily.

I'm really not worried about car jacking in my market. It's a judgment call anyway based on pax, location, time of day, etc.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If it was to happen to me while opening the door for pax, I just hope the carjacker is able to get my pax safely to their destination.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Downtown Seattle is too sketchy to not consider the risk of a carjacking.... or I think I'm paranoid.

Hey, I'm just happy when it rains. More rides (but more short rides).


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> A few days ago I got stopped by a train for a few minutes. I texted the rider to let her know she could cancel if she wanted to. But because of you clowns she probably thought I was bluffing lol.


Nice! We have trains passing through my town and might use it. Def a legit excuse here


----------



## Stupid Loser (Feb 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Nah, nah, nah - it originates from beating up rats and tattletales. Snitches is the right word. The alternative begs the question if you beat your wife.


I know the origins of the saying. And I don't care. Bunch of wannabe tough guys bullying their way through life. But, I'm saying that this fool is the one who deserves stitches for acting like a little b!tch, messing with passengers, thinking it's funny or cool to make them wait for nothing and ultimately rip them off. Drivers who do this are pathetic and should be banned. You wouldn't like it if it was done to you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stupid Loser said:


> I know the origins of the saying. And I don't care. Bunch of wannabe tough guys bullying their way through life. But, I'm saying that this fool is the one who deserves stitches for acting like a little b!tch, messing with passengers, thinking it's funny or cool to make them wait for nothing and ultimately rip them off. Drivers who do this are pathetic and should be banned. You wouldn't like it if it was done to you.


A stupid loser said that^


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


It's Uber's fault. They hide the destination for one reason - to trick drivers into accepting money losing rides. If they had any sense, they'd raise minimum fare to $12 and they could show destination on the request screen. Problem solved.

A pack of cigarettes costs more than a minimum fare. It's insane to drive 10 minutes for $3.00. I wish every driver cherry picked. If enough passengers complain, maybe Uber will fix it by raising the fare.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Jagent said:


> It's Uber's fault. They hide the destination for one reason - to trick drivers into accepting money losing rides. If they had any sense, they'd raise minimum fare to $12 and they could show destination on the request screen. Problem solved.
> 
> A pack of cigarettes costs more than a minimum fare. It's insane to drive 10 minutes for $3.00. I wish every driver cherry picked. If enough passengers complain, maybe Uber will fix it by raising the fare.


I think $12 is pretty excessive, most taxis are cheaper than that so I wouldn't hold my breath. I could see a more likely possibility that if there is no car within 10 minutes of the person, the app will apply a surge to the ride to entice a driver to take it. Problem is, there is almost always some noob that will take a 20 minute ping so they don't hurt their precious acceptance rating to make sure they get that extra $50 at the end of the week. If no driver ever took that 20 minute ping, they probably would just say there were no cars available.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jagent said:


> It's Uber's fault. They hide the destination for one reason - to trick drivers into accepting money losing rides. If they had any sense, they'd raise minimum fare to $12 and they could show destination on the request screen. Problem solved.
> 
> A pack of cigarettes costs more than a minimum fare. It's insane to drive 10 minutes for $3.00. I wish every driver cherry picked. If enough passengers complain, maybe Uber will fix it by raising the fare.


Passengers aren't going to complain. If it takes too long, they'll just find another ride.

These problem is going to solve itself anyhow. Uber's current racket depends on the continued recruitment of drivers to use their own private cars as taxis. But sooner or later, the system's going to collapse- probably when enough drivers realize after a few years of Ubering that they can't afford to replace their 5 year old car with 250,000 miles. Then, they'll give it up.

Just increasing the fares now will just cause a real cut in business. A lot of people will just take the bus. Got to wait until the number of drivers dips first.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Passengers aren't going to complain. If it takes too long, they'll just find another ride.
> 
> These problem is going to solve itself anyhow. Uber's current racket depends on the continued recruitment of drivers to use their own private cars as taxis. But sooner or later, the system's going to collapse- probably when enough drivers realize after a few years of Ubering that they can't afford to replace their 5 year old car with 250,000 miles. Then, they'll give it up.
> 
> Just increasing the fares now will just cause a real cut in business. A lot of people will just take the bus. Got to wait until the number of drivers dips first.


Let them take the bus. I wish every minimum fare rider would take the bus or a taxi. I don't want $3.00 rides. Do you?



Chauffeur_James said:


> I think $12 is pretty excessive, most taxis are cheaper than that so I wouldn't hold my breath. I could see a more likely possibility that if there is no car within 10 minutes of the person, the app will apply a surge to the ride to entice a driver to take it. Problem is, there is almost always some noob that will take a 20 minute ping so they don't hurt their precious acceptance rating to make sure they get that extra $50 at the end of the week. If no driver ever took that 20 minute ping, they probably would just say there were no cars available.


No. I think $12 is perfect. If they don't want to wait 30 minutes on a taxi, they'll pay. If not, they'll take a bus or a taxi. Or walk. Who cares? I don't want $3.00 rides anyway.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I wouldn't discuss this here, they grabbed d0n's patented method to make them cancel and put it as a question for when the pax cancels: "did the driver asked to confirm destination?" lolololol, pure gold.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm so sick of drivers doing this! If you don't want the trip don't accept the trip. Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money, I've had a lot of pax tell me they've had this happen to them. Hell, I've had it happen to me and even as a driver it pisses me off. The more people this happens to the more people are going to be looking for a ride elsewhere.


"Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money" 
You could not be more wrong. You'll never make money on a 3 dollar fare. Especially if you're driving 20 miles to pick up that pax. The real problem is drivers accepting these crap rides. If more drivers refused, Uber would have to raise fares. Don't be an Uber enabler.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> "Unfortunately we need as many riders as possible to make money"
> You could not be more wrong. You'll never make money on a 3 dollar fare. Especially if you're driving 20 miles to pick up that pax. The real problem is drivers accepting these crap rides. If more drivers refused, Uber would have to raise fares. Don't be an Uber enabler.


I never said I would drive 20 miles to a person. This has nothing to do with needing as many riders as possible. I also almost never take base x fares unless I want to get somewhere and use the destination filter. If x isn't surging I'm running Select only, then if I happen to be in a surge I'll flip over to my x account. To surge we need as many riders as possible. If every driver does what I do, they wouldn't need to raise rates


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Easy...

Tell pax they are currently 3rd in line in an UberPOOL queue, and you will
come to pick them up as soon as you can. First, you have to go to "X" destination,
way across town, to pick up Suzie. After that, you have to go to "Y" destination
on the OTHER side of town to pick up Jamal. After that, you will be on your
way with all these friendly POOL pax to come and pick them up, but it
might be a while.

Pax can't possibly say 'OK' to this sort of nonsense. If they do, please post your
text conversation here for some good laughs.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I wouldn't discuss this here, they grabbed d0n's patented method to make them cancel and put it as a question for when the pax cancels: "did the driver asked to confirm destination?" lolololol, pure gold.


"Did the driver warn of ungodly smells / discharges?"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber changed Passenger Cancel from our picture gets you the Cancel button, to license plate number now takes passenger to Cancel screen.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It seems that pax are becoming more reluctant to cancel their rides. The old trick of quoting a ridiculous pickup time is not as effective as it used to be. Nor is warning of the risk of explosions - this guy refused to cancel and his trip is still active. Anyone got any sure fire cancel prompts?
> 
> View attachment 115277


Texting the pax is risky business. Just cancel and don't worry about it. I complete 120 - 140 rdies per week in SF and cancellation was up to 28% last week. Not showing the address in the ping is a bad move by uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SRGuy said:


> Texting the pax is risky business. Just cancel and don't worry about it. I complete 120 - 140 rdies per week in SF and cancellation was up to 28% last week. Not showing the address in the ping is a bad move by uber.


I'm not sure that Uber would deactivate for having Montezuma's revenge. For excessive cancellations, yes, but surely not for a case of the squirts.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

This has been unbelievable. How on Earth do 99% of you expect to draw riders, with these attitudes? I now see a clear path for good drivers to earn more money. Hire someone to figure out if these are actual drivers or not, who they are, and deactivate them. Oversaturation of drivers is now solved. SMH


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> This has been unbelievable. How on Earth do 99% of you expect to draw riders, with these attitudes? I now see a clear path for good drivers to earn more money. Hire someone to figure out if these are actual drivers or not, who they are, and deactivate them. Oversaturation of drivers is now solved. SMH


I think that's a little bit more effort and expense than Uber wants to go through, and further, Uber doesn't think there is an "over saturation". In fact they still have a nationwide campaign to recruit more drivers.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I call and confirm virtually all ride requests that are more than five minutes away or where I suspect that they will want to drag me into NYC bridge and tunnel traffic. If I don't get the passenger I leave them a vm and ask them to call back and confirm their ride and tell them that "We are confirming all rides as we are experiencing a high passenger cancellation rate today". If you can do this in an authoritative voice many passengers think you are calling from Uber or Lyft HQ. I never, ever, use texts as that creates a paper trail that can be used against you. When the passenger calls back, I confirm that they want the ride, they will wait for me to get there and their destination. If I hear hesitation in their voice, I ask them to cancel and get another car that is closer or cheaper. It works 95% of the time. There are always a small percentage of passengers who promise to wait and then cancel just as you arrive.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> This has been unbelievable. How on Earth do 99% of you expect to draw riders, with these attitudes?


With pax paying less than bus fare in many cases for a car that uber says will arrive in 1 minute there's plenty of volume. Pax cancel all the time if you get caught in traffic and will be arriving 1 or 2 mintues later than expected.

Fuber cares not about acceptance rate and cancellation rate - they're still offering big $ to hire new drivers to support their growth and are spending tons of money o the drones in the malls offering "You can make $600 this weekend!. And the rental car is only $99". Read the fine print - $20/hr is before the 25% commission, requires 30 hours online, 90% acceptance and 2 rides/hr - most newbies won't be able to fulfill these requirements. But they get another group each weekend.

Each week I hear more stories about pax getting terrible service - and I continue to cancel on the sub 4.4's.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I call and confirm virtually all ride requests that are more than five minutes away or where I suspect that they will want to drag me into NYC bridge and tunnel traffic. If I don't get the passenger I leave them a vm and ask them to call back and confirm their ride and tell them that "We are confirming all rides as we are experiencing a high passenger cancellation rate today". If you can do this in an authoritative voice many passengers think you are calling from Uber or Lyft HQ. I never, ever, use texts as that creates a paper trail that can be used against you. When the passenger calls back, I confirm that they want the ride, they will wait for me to get there and their destination. If I hear hesitation in their voice, I ask them to cancel and get another car that is closer or cheaper. It works 95% of the time. There are always a small percentage of passengers who promise to wait and then cancel just as you arrive.


That all sounds like too much unnecessary steps on your part if you're doing it all the time. 
What happens if they don't answer or call you back? You don't go? Just wasting time. A lot of people simply don't answer their phone to unknown numbers. 
They're just going you wise up and start ordering Lyft while you're jerking them around trying to get confirmation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is true...they get charged five 5 bucks if the driver cancels...if pax cancels, is also $5


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Human v2.0 said:


> I'm not, the passenger is. I'd love to see all the drivers who cancel on passengers with short rides get deactivated.


And how do you know is going to be a short ride? The only way to know it is if you actually start the trip or to call the pax but calling the pax to confirm destination is like committing self-deactivation.

I do however dislike the idea behind canceling just to get the fee. I rather finish a ride and that's why I don't take long distance pings. If it says 10 minutes or more I will not accept it. I reserve the cancelations for what looks like a risky ride or a tardy pax.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> For the same reason I don't understand lazy people who refuse to open the door for pax, refuse to go above and beyond, etc. Little courtesies cost you nothing. What else are you going to do with your time?


You're getting on demand, curb to curb service, in many cases for less than the price of a bus. Now you want me to get out and open the door for you too? Shall I wipe your arse after you go to the bathroom as well? I don't understand people that let others walk all over them for less than minimum wage.

If its a good ride on a surge then sure. Otherwise I'd rather spend my time driving than performing insincere pleasantries.



nickd8775 said:


> Uber brought this unreliability upon themselves.


Bingo. If they weren't so greedy maybe then drivers would give af about their brand "image". Besides, that was tarnished a long time ago. Uber's living on brand recognition alone.

-----------
Yet another uber scam. But it's the drivers cancelling crappy trips that's hurting the brand lol.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-uber-drivers-lawsuit-20170429-story.html


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> And how do you know is going to be a short ride? The only way to know it is if you actually start the trip or to call the pax but calling the pax to confirm destination is like committing self-deactivation.
> 
> I do however dislike the idea behind canceling just to get the fee. I rather finish a ride and that's why I don't take long distance pings. If it says 10 minutes or more I will not accept it. I reserve the cancelations for what looks like a risky ride or a tardy pax.


With the DF on I always call the pax because it can make you go backwards for a fare. 4 possible scenarios - Pax doesn't answer - cancel. Pax answers and doesn't say where they're going - cancel. Pax answers and I don't like the destination - cancel. Pax answers and I like the destination - trip proceeds. Keep in mind that you're providing an on demand ride for less than the cost of a taxi and it's your car. As an independent contractor you choose whether you want the ride AFTER all the facts have been disclosed.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Really the whole driver experience is a scam. If, 20 years ago, you said, 

"I'm going to get people to pick up strangers in their cars. I'm not going to tell them the strangers name, address or where they will be driving the stranger. And I'll make billions. "

You'd have been laughed at. It's amazing that anyone does this job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Really the whole driver experience is a scam. If, 20 years ago, you said,
> 
> "I'm going to get people to pick up strangers in their cars. I'm not going to tell them the strangers name, address or where they will be driving the stranger. And I'll make billions. "
> 
> You'd have been laughed at. It's amazing that anyone does this job.


Considering travis can't turn a profit... their opinion 20 years ago may have been valid.


----------



## Livan (Nov 11, 2015)

Just park your car and tell them you got into an accident or the battery died. If they don't cancel, you still have an option to cancel yourself.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> With the DF on I always call the pax because it can make you go backwards for a fare. 4 possible scenarios - Pax doesn't answer - cancel. Pax answers and doesn't say where they're going - cancel. Pax answers and I don't like the destination - cancel. Pax answers and I like the destination - trip proceeds. Keep in mind that you're providing an on demand ride for less than the cost of a taxi and it's your car. As an independent contractor you choose whether you want the ride AFTER all the facts have been disclosed.


 I do agree with you, the problem is that Uber doesn't seem to like cherry picking so I do my best to determine, before I accept a ride, if is worth it or not, once I accept I will do the ride regardless of the distance pax will travel, but I never, as a rule, accept any pings that are longer than 10 minutes.
Uber is doing the best they can to hide many facts from us, if they think they can get away with it legally or without repercussions they will. Ultimately, from my point of view, pax are not responsible for what Uber does just like we are not to blame for the spikes on the pricing.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I do agree with you, the problem is that Uber doesn't seem to like cherry picking so I do my best to determine, before I accept a ride, if is worth it or not, once I accept I will do the ride regardless of the distance pax will travel, but I never, as a rule, accept any pings that are longer than 10 minutes.
> Uber is doing the best they can to hide many facts from us, if they think they can get away with it legally or without repercussions they will. Ultimately, from my point of view, pax are not responsible for what Uber does just like we are not to blame for the spikes on the pricing.


The pax in SF are very savvy and do whatever they can to take advantage of the system - taking their "service dog" on a pool ride, requesting multiple stops on uberx to pickup or dropoff their friends instead of using uber pool. They also know drivers need an extremely high ride count - 75 Monday - Thursday and 65 Friday - Sunday - to get the bonuses required for it to pencil out. So it's a common practice in SF for drivers to cancel long trips if they're going for Quest. The smart pax know to text the driver to confirm the long ride.

Last night just before it started surging, midway thru the trip the pax asked how to pickup a 2nd person prior to the final destination. I informed the pax I would do 1 pickup - your choice - and not do multiples. Pax understood but played dumb, didn't change the final destination as I accepted an in-ride ping on surge and acted surprised when I completed the trip as their 2nd friend started to get into the car. "We're going to have to order another uber". That's correct - I have another ride. And the next pax were great with a trip that was 90% freeway miles - and they thanked me for picking them up.

Fuber knows exactly what they're doing including the recent change to the ping screen to hide the pickup location, change the color and font on the display, etc. They could have spent their engineering $ on something that's productive but they believe that's not in their short term best interest.


----------



## UberBoy69 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have let rides over 10 mins away just ping out as I'm not driving 15 mins for a lyft line that bings in 2 bucks.

How else do you cherry pick.?


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> to call the pax but calling the pax to confirm destination is like committing self-deactivation.


I'd love to be in on the big lawsuit over this one. Them hiding the destination is the most blatant form of manipulation and there isn't a good defence to say that it's not. I usually work really late nights and it turns into a safety issue if someone wants to take a long trip at 3am. (Santa Cruz from sf at 3am? Lol Nope) Many of these roads are dangerous enough even in the day time.

It would actually be a better experience for both drivers AND passengers if the drop off was known in advance. No cancels once your ride is booked. If noone wants to take the trip then the price goes up until you get a driver. That's how supply and demand is supposed to work anyway. Not trying to trick drivers into unwanted/dangerous trips that they know they can't handle.

And like someone else mentioned, we're independent contractors not slaves.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Poor Lyft, now they don't deactivate over acceptance rating, all they can do is send out the annoying texts and emails.

Remember, Lyft, if you need me to accept more pings, you can always raise your pay back to what it was. And then they say, "it's best for the _community_ if you accept requests". ?!?!?! ROFLMAO, wtf? Yeah, and it's best for my wallet if I cherry pick.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

These companies already know they're skating on thin ice with the independent contractor classification. Can't force anyone to drive if you aren't covering the expenses. A deactivation for this is just begging for trouble.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Passengers aren't going to complain. If it takes too long, they'll just find another ride.
> 
> These problem is going to solve itself anyhow. Uber's current racket depends on the continued recruitment of drivers to use their own private cars as taxis. But sooner or later, the system's going to collapse- probably when enough drivers realize after a few years of Ubering that they can't afford to replace their 5 year old car with 250,000 miles. Then, they'll give it up.
> 
> Just increasing the fares now will just cause a real cut in business. A lot of people will just take the bus. Got to wait until the number of drivers dips first.


These people need to take the bus. Uber is selling a product that doesn't exist with these 3 dollar fares. Half of Uber rides are bs and should not be in the system. Uber could fix Uber tomorrow if they wanted to. 
1. Min fare for drivers is 10 bucks.
2. Min fare for drivers from airport is 13 bucks.
3. Double current cost per mile.
4. Cap number of drivers. New drivers only allowed on the system when demand calls for it during any given day.
This allows Uber to offer a better product by rewarding the best drivers. Uber can then demand drivers replace their cars every 3 or 4 years. Better drivers, newer/nicer cars


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tomatopaste said:


> These people need to take the bus. Uber is selling a product that doesn't exist with these 3 dollar fares. Half of Uber rides are bs and should not be in the system. Uber could fix Uber tomorrow if they wanted to.
> 1. Min fare for drivers is 10 bucks.
> 2. Min fare for drivers from airport is 13 bucks.
> 3. Double current cost per mile.
> ...


Uber would be out of business.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It seems that pax are becoming more reluctant to cancel their rides. The old trick of quoting a ridiculous pickup time is not as effective as it used to be. Nor is warning of the risk of explosions - this guy refused to cancel and his trip is still active. Anyone got any sure fire cancel prompts?
> 
> View attachment 115277


LEGEND DRIVER!!!!!!


----------



## TDI (Sep 26, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Got to keep that acceptance rate up in order to get the Quest bonus.


What Quest bonus?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I wouldn't discuss this here, they grabbed d0n's patented method to make them cancel and put it as a question for when the pax cancels: "did the driver asked to confirm destination?" lolololol, pure gold.


I should have never posted it here, today I regret posting so much shit in this website.

What is unclear is if it's the website or the shills perusing it.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol. This is hilarious. I'm always looking to take advantage of pax but you take the cake, op.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TDI said:


> What Quest bonus?


Bonus for completing a certain number of rides


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TBone said:


> I tell every pax that if a driver is being an asshole and won't pick them up to immediately report the driver and send print screens of any conversations or mention that the driver called so Uber can listen to the call. If they are not in a hurry I tell them not to cancel the ride so the driver can't screw anyone else over.
> Seems like it's always the lazy ass foreign drivers that try this shit.


Damn lazy ass foreign drivers.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Call and tell them the last passenger threw up, and needs to be cleaned up,"wheew does it stink", thinking out loud "I wonder if I can get all of the smell out", "eeww is that a pee or their gall bladder","yuck that's chunks of shrimp","OMG I feel sick". Tell them you will pick them up after you take pictures and clean the car, "this will take a while".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Snitches get stitches..... don't be a tattle. I love messing with pax. Longest I had one wait was 1hr 15 mins


You make it sound as if all of the paxes are stupid. Most aren't. That one that you kept waiting for so long? One hour and 15 minutes? Probably either ordered a Lyft and got where they wanted to go, or had a friend with them who ordered another Uber. Meanwhile, you couldn't get another request for an hour and 15 minutes. The pax will simply notify Uber that you never showed up, and get whatever they're charged back.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

TBone said:


> I tell every pax that if a driver is being an asshole and won't pick them up to immediately report the driver and send print screens of any conversations or mention that the driver called so Uber can listen to the call. If they are not in a hurry I tell them not to cancel the ride so the driver can't screw anyone else over.


What part of "we are not employees" do you not understand? And have you ever stopped to consider that maybe uber is the @sshole for tricking drivers into accepting your request without knowing the destination? You seem like the kind of person that would request a POOL ride from sf to Santa cruz...during rush hour...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So I had this happen to me this weekend.
Went to visit friends in Fresno and we were hitting a few breweries. As we're sitting in one in a very sketchy part of town I request my Uber. He's still dropping someone off but I'm watching his with my phone sitting in front of me.
Once he starts coming my way once he's about half way he turns into a side street, stops and calls me. I knew exactly what he was doing.
I gotta say, I got a little pissed off. Didn't answer. 1 minute later he hasn't moved. Calls again. no answer. I'm drinking, laughing and having a good time. I don't want to walk away from my friends to take a call. Again, I'm pretty annoyed.
Finally on the 3rd call I answer. He tells me his car broke down and I need to cancel. While this might be true, I think he got annoyed that I wasn't answering and by this time wasn't even going to ask where I was going. But I guess I'll really never know.
I told him he needed to cancel. He said no, I need to cancel.
I said I'm just going to order a Lyft bro, you figure it out. An hour or so later when I checked my Uber app at the next brewery, he had canceled 

Too bad so sad for him. I had 4 $5 bills in my pocket for every ride we were going to take plus they were each decent fares.
While I see both sides to this as a driver, once you're on the other side of it, it sucks.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If it was to happen to me while opening the door for pax, I just hope the carjacker is able to get my pax safely to their destination.


I wonder if Uber would consider that to be UberTaxi, and have the carjacker get the applicable tip that we don't get?



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Is true...they get charged five 5 bucks if the driver cancels...if pax cancels, is also $5


If the driver arrives at the pick-up location within a reasonable amount of time of the expected arrival time, and waits there a full five minutes, the driver can then cancel as a rider no show, and the passenger will be charged the $5 cancellation fee, and the driver gets their usual cut of that.

If a pool passenger cancels a ride before the driver shows up, they are charged a $2 fee. I forget what they are charged if the driver shows up and waits the full two minutes.

If an X customer cancels after the first five minutes following the drivers acceptance of the ride, they are charged the cancellation fee.

Pay close attention to your times. Use your clock on your phone, which should have a timer feature, to time out 5 minutes as soon as you show up at the pickup point. Allow for a few extra seconds just to make absolutely certain.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SRGuy said:


> With the DF on I always call the pax because it can make you go backwards for a fare. 4 possible scenarios - Pax doesn't answer - cancel. Pax answers and doesn't say where they're going - cancel. Pax answers and I don't like the destination - cancel. Pax answers and I like the destination - trip proceeds. Keep in mind that you're providing an on demand ride for less than the cost of a taxi and it's your car. As an independent contractor you choose whether you want the ride AFTER all the facts have been disclosed.


Using the destination filter I will usually type in a common or much used address especially the airport. I can't prove this obviously but I think that the destination filter is more likely to match you with the exact address the PAX is going to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure if this option is new or if it's always been there. But I wonder if UBER would take any action if pax are complaining about the cancellation fee and select " my driver asked me to cancel"


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

I have issues with all of these but just to mention a few.

So the pax can ask for a refund for supplying the wrong pickup location!!!??? Obviously driver fault for failing the mind reading course!

So the pax can ask for a refund cos the ETA is too short?? That would mean driver was less than 5 mins away and waited 5 mins. I can only assume that the cancel was based on a no-show. Pax is expected to be ready. !!

ETA too long....Hey pax, book earlier.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to cancel or even wanted the pax to cancel. So in my mind this doesn't happen often enough to worry about forcing the pax to cancel. If I had a situation where I really wanted to cancel I would just do it myself.
> 
> Exactly. If Uber is seen as unreliable it hurts the brand image which hurts all of us. For the same reason I don't understand lazy people who refuse to open the door for pax, refuse to go above and beyond, etc. Little courtesies cost you nothing. What else are you going to do with your time?


----------

